# Noelle’s kids!



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Long time no see, goat loving friends! My FF, Noelle had triplets! First a brown doe, then 2 bucks! Momma kidded without assistance.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Here’s all of them together at 2 hours old.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What sweet babies... momma looks so pretty too. Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on successful birthing to Noelle and you! What little cutie pies!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! So cute congratulations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Baby goats are the absolute best! Super happy to hear everything went well. 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

ADORABLE💝💕💗 Congrats! Please put them on our 2021 Kidding Tally. And add to our numbers. We would all love to see them there too!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! Momma is taking such good care of them! She even stood still when her first baby tried to nurse instead of running circles with the baby trying to keep cleaning her off like every single other FF I’ve ever had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's awesome that she is being a great mom as an FF! The kids are so cute!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The line of black along the girl’s back connecting to her head is so cute! Congratulations for all four of them!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aww so pretty! Momma too! Congrats on your kiddies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What beautiful momma and babies!  Congratulations!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

How adorable 😍 such a pretty mama too!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks! Noelle is such a pretty girl! Sugar sweet, too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I want them all lol...


----------

